# HOW MANY OTC TAGS HAVE BEEN SOLD?



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

Is there any way to find out how many OTC turkey tags have been sold? I might buy a tag if I knew how many were sold. I am just afraid the hunt is going to be worse than general season deer, except everyone wears camo.
Thanks in advance.

Later,
Griff


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I know of 3 that have been sold. I have one and 2 friends have the others. Now if that is all that is sold it might be interesting but I doubt it.


----------



## utduckguy (Dec 30, 2009)

The DWR just ruined another hunt in this state due to money.I dont see how you can have more hunters out numbering bird populations.Unless the birds get so thick like they are back east they should have left as a draw and limited the hunters in the field to make it a better hunt for all.Opening day in some areas will be like the center dike on at Farmington Bay on the opener of the duck hunt,the orange ponchos will be out in the woods instead of the dike.Its a damm shame what this is going to turn into :x


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

utduckguy said:


> The DWR just ruined another hunt in this state due to money.I dont see how you can have more hunters out numbering bird populations.Unless the birds get so thick like they are back east they should have left as a draw and limited the hunters in the field to make it a better hunt for all.Opening day in some areas will be like the center dike on at Farmington Bay on the opener of the duck hunt,the orange ponchos will be out in the woods instead of the dike.Its a damm shame what this is going to turn into :x


I disagree with your assertion 100%.

It is called HUNTING not killing! Those who fill entitled to having the woods mostly to themselves either need to draw a LE early season permit, hunt on private land, or stay home. Hunters are being given a GREAT hunting opportunity with this hunt being OTC. The turkey population will continue to thrive, so the ONLY reason to limit hunters during the month of May is SELFISHNESS on the part of 'hunters' who feel they are entitled to something that belongs to ALL of us. :?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I feel like the jury will be out on this one for a while.....

Hunters response's on surveys when the seasons over will be interesting..


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> I feel like the jury will be out on this one for a while.....
> 
> Hunters response's on surveys when the seasons over will be interesting..


This is EXACTLY the mindset that I think is WRONG in regards to game management, we should NOT base permits numbers mostly on surveys that can/ARE geared to get a desired result. We should base permit numbers on BIOLOGY *FIRST*, and adjust permit numbers to comply with BIOLOGY. Only in extreme situations should permit numbers be adjusted for social reasons.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't feel like I am entitled to anything. Just would like to know what I will be up against if I get a tag. Having only carried a gun once and hunted with two friends on their hunts I am far from an expert and don't know what to expect if 15,000 hunters show up in the field.

Later,
Griff


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Heck Griff,
Don't worry about it, just go buy your tag and go hunting. Three in my group are going to buy and go hunt. I think most of us don't know what we are doing anyway, so the harvest will probably be way low until we figure them out. So while the DWR is allowing unlimited access to chase them around, let's do it. I'm not a biologist so I have to sort of trust in what they are telling me about clutches and how many hens a gobbler can service etc. I'd really like to bag one I know that. So, sitting on this site and complaining just isn't going to cut it for me. I also think my days are numbered and not too far into the future I'll probably just sit on this site and complain about not being able to hunt.

Maybe I'll see you out and about. Good Luck!


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> utduckguy said:
> 
> 
> > The DWR just ruined another hunt in this state due to money.I dont see how you can have more hunters out numbering bird populations.Unless the birds get so thick like they are back east they should have left as a draw and limited the hunters in the field to make it a better hunt for all.Opening day in some areas will be like the center dike on at Farmington Bay on the opener of the duck hunt,the orange ponchos will be out in the woods instead of the dike.Its a damm shame what this is going to turn into :x
> ...


Pro you always like to agree with the DWR's view on things don't you, with things such as this "The Monroe deer herd isn't struggling enough for us to give up any money, it's just struggling enough to turn what once was a 9 day hunt into a 5 day hunt now to a 3 day hunt and maybe next year a Saturday morning shootout....but even when there is only one buck left on the mountain there's no cause for alarm, that one buck will fill a pretty $35 tag....."

We'll that's the wrong way of looking at things, I will agree with you on the point that people will buy turkey tags, not know how to hunt them, and have trouble getting a bird. But putting out unlimited tags will be detrimental to some areas around the state, and again I'll use the Monroe unit as always, there are turkeys on it but not near enough to handle and unlimited tag hunt, plus going from last years 8 or 9 tags for the Monroe unit to this year's Southern region of 1,200 tags. Heck there is a group of turkeys above Central and driving up where they are yesterday I saw 9 people in different areas with shotguns all dressed in camo, and in this group of turkeys I've watched for 3 years there are 24 birds total this year and only 5 toms/jakes total, now I'm not great at math but 9 hunters is more than 5 male turkeys. I'm sure at least 1 or 2 have been shot by now with the hunt going on. Also, last year there was another spot I watched another group of turkeys, smaller group, that had about 10 birds and only 2 toms, I know for a fact one of those toms has been shot this year and seeing as its strutting time you would think there might be a tom turkey around the 8 or 9 hens in the area but watching carefully I haven't seen another tom in the area since the other got shot. So yes pro in certain areas an unlimited tag statewide hunt can be hurtful to areas where turkeys aren't exactly thriving enough to have unlimited tags already. But I'm glad to see the DWR has decided to make money on something other than JUST the deer herd.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> Pro you always like to agree with the DWR's view on things don't you, with things such as this "The Monroe deer herd isn't struggling enough for us to give up any money, it's just struggling enough to turn what once was a 9 day hunt into a 5 day hunt now to a 3 day hunt and maybe next year a Saturday morning shootout....but even when there is only one buck left on the mountain there's no cause for alarm, that one buck will fill a pretty $35 tag....."


Careful! By putting quotes around YOUR words, you are implying those are MY words, which they are NOT! :evil: I have NEVER said any such thing, nor have I implied any such thing. :O//:



#1DEER 1-I said:


> We'll that's the wrong way of looking at things, I will agree with you on the point that people will buy turkey tags, not know how to hunt them, and have trouble getting a bird. But putting out unlimited tags will be detrimental to some areas around the state, and again I'll use the Monroe unit as always, there are turkeys on it but not near enough to handle and unlimited tag hunt, plus going from last years 8 or 9 tags for the Monroe unit to this year's Southern region of 1,200 tags. Heck there is a group of turkeys above Central and driving up where they are yesterday I saw 9 people in different areas with shotguns all dressed in camo, and in this group of turkeys I've watched for 3 years there are 24 birds total this year and only 5 toms/jakes total, now I'm not great at math but 9 hunters is more than 5 male turkeys. I'm sure at least 1 or 2 have been shot by now with the hunt going on. Also, last year there was another spot I watched another group of turkeys, smaller group, that had about 10 birds and only 2 toms, I know for a fact one of those toms has been shot this year and seeing as its strutting time you would think there might be a tom turkey around the 8 or 9 hens in the area but watching carefully I haven't seen another tom in the area since the other got shot. So yes pro in certain areas an unlimited tag statewide hunt can be hurtful to areas where turkeys aren't exactly thriving enough to have unlimited tags already. But I'm glad to see the DWR has decided to make money on something other than JUST the deer herd.


You contradict yourself. You first agree that hunters will have 'trouble' getting a bird, then you say having 9 hunters with only a supposed 5 male turkeys equals disaster. :? Which is it? I seem to recall you had a late season permit last year for the southern region, and you never even came close to bagging a bird. That shows how difficult it is to actually kill a turkey for most of us novices in this state. I bet the success rate for the OTC statewide hunt with be similar to the statewide spike elk hunt success rates, which is around 10%. Also, there is NOT a shortage of turkeys on the Monroe! And, by the time the OTC hunt starts most of the hens will already be sitting on nests, thus ensuring the population will be just fine even if there are "10 hunters for every 5 male turkeys" in the ENTIRE state, which is NOT the case.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I don't think this will hurt populations at all. Someone has probably already said this, but don't turkeys have a very high survival rate as chicks? So since the breeding season is pretty much over, we can kill lots of toms and jakes because the hens have plenty of chicks on the way. :mrgreen:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

proutdoors said:


> #1DEER 1-I said:
> 
> 
> > Pro you always like to agree with the DWR's view on things don't you, with things such as this "The Monroe deer herd isn't struggling enough for us to give up any money, it's just struggling enough to turn what once was a 9 day hunt into a 5 day hunt now to a 3 day hunt and maybe next year a Saturday morning shootout....but even when there is only one buck left on the mountain there's no cause for alarm, that one buck will fill a pretty $35 tag....."
> ...


You contradict yourself. You first agree that hunters will have 'trouble' getting a bird, then you say having 9 hunters with only a supposed 5 male turkeys equals disaster. :? Which is it? I seem to recall you had a late season permit last year for the southern region, and you never even came close to bagging a bird. That shows how difficult it is to actually kill a turkey for most of us novices in this state. I bet the success rate for the OTC statewide hunt with be similar to the statewide spike elk hunt success rates, which is around 10%. Also, there is NOT a shortage of turkeys on the Monroe! And, by the time the OTC hunt starts most of the hens will already be sitting on nests, thus ensuring the population will be just fine even if there are "10 hunters for every 5 male turkeys" in the ENTIRE state, which is NOT the case.[/quote:x2nyeti3]

As far as I'm concerned saying the deer herds will be fine no matter how many tags are given out is implying this.

And as for the 9 hunters 5 birds, it is a little more of a disaster when all these turkeys are on public land and it is/has been breeding season during this hunt making things a little easier to call a turkey in. As for me getting a turkey I could have easily got one if I wanted to do something illegal, like shoot off a road or go onto posted property I didn't have permission to go on. This year for some reason where this group has always stayed on posted private land, has ventured up the mountain onto public land. All I can hope is the 9 people chasing them scare the sh*** out of them so no one even gets close during the general season.


----------



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

well said PRO i agree with everything you have said 100%


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

> I bet the success rate for the OTC statewide hunt with be similar to the statewide spike elk hunt success rates, which is around 10%.


We should be so lucky to have a 10% success rate! The Nation Wide average success rate on spring turkeys is 8-9%. (NWTF studies)

One eye, do you _really_ think there are only 5 toms on that whole unit? C'mon guy! Did you look in the draw behind your house? That's where I'm gonna come kill mine this year. :twisted:

For all you guys that think the LE hunts have less pressure, think again! Every time you have an "opening day" everyone with a tag goes rushing out to where the turkeys are and it's a big circus no matter what tag you have. Having several "opening days" is retarded and all it does is boogger the turkeys more. I still say do away with the limited Entry BS all together and make it like every other turkey "HUNT" in the country.


----------



## Shockgobble (Apr 22, 2010)

People that don't get tags (for whatever game) would kill to go hunt that species. Or they complain the system is f up. I agree with the system to some degree. Yet the people that have tags complain there are not enough game to go around???????? Everyone was a beginer at one point. Remember that! Everyone has the privelege to hunt. If there are too many people, then walk, and walk some more. Do your homework and it will reward you. Tex, you should have came out this weekend! Had a few jakes all rattled up! AND NOT A SOUL AROUND!!!!!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Jakes are fun to tease! Poor little basterds don't even know why they're all lathered up.


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Theoretically the unlimited number of OTC bags being sold shouldn't hurt the overall population of turkeys seeing as how 1 tom can breed "x" number of hens, and the chicks have a high survival rate, and so on and so forth. However, it will most definitely hurt the quality of the toms hunters bag. Sure we can shoot the chit out of the toms and not hurt the overall population of turkeys but overtime we will see fewer and fewer 10+ inch beards and have to be content with filling our tag with a jake every year.


----------



## Huntoholic (Sep 17, 2008)

I had the privilege to hunt turkeys last year for the first time (late hunt). I was only able to get out a few times, but I considered it a great hunt. I am thankful that it was a hunt that was not two days long. One thing that was reinforced was that they are not dumb birds. Second thing reinforced is that there is an awful lot of ground out there.

With that said, I'm not going to worry about over harvest by hunters. 

And for some who have turkey tagges, but are worried about having enough Tom's, feel free to pass on the jakes and small Toms. It is okay to pass on a shot. Maybe it's my age, but it's more about the adventure (hunt) then the kill. 

And the final thought. In my book a great hunter is the person that can come in after everybody and his dog has gone through an area and everybody says "there is no game in that area". Didn't you see all the people hunt through there? And the "Great Hunter" walks in and fills their tag. Why, because he knows how to hunt!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> As far as I'm concerned saying the deer herds will be fine no matter how many tags are given out is implying this.


As far as I am concerned your LYING and intentional misquoting what I said on the issue is [email protected]^#%!


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Theoretically the unlimited number of OTC bags being sold shouldn't hurt the overall population of turkeys seeing as how 1 tom can breed "x" number of hens, and the chicks have a high survival rate, and so on and so forth. However, it will most definitely hurt the quality of the toms hunters bag. Sure we can shoot the chit out of the toms and not hurt the overall population of turkeys but overtime we will see fewer and fewer 10+ inch beards and have to be content with filling our tag with a jake every year.


Unfounded fear. A turkey lives only 4 years at best in the wild, even w/o hunters/predators. The likelihood of every tom in the flock being killed in worse than the likelihood of drawing a Pahvant non-resident premium elk tag.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

colorcountrygunner said:


> Theoretically the unlimited number of OTC bags being sold shouldn't hurt the overall population of turkeys seeing as how 1 tom can breed "x" number of hens, and the chicks have a high survival rate, and so on and so forth. However, it will most definitely hurt the quality of the toms hunters bag. Sure we can shoot the chit out of the toms and not hurt the overall population of turkeys but overtime we will see fewer and fewer 10+ inch beards and have to be content with filling our tag with a jake every year.


This is the stupidest thing I have ever read. 
Even Pro knows that this is a stupid statement and he is the first to admit he don't know much about turkeys. 

Secondly, stop with the implication that turkeys hunting is for trophy hunting and nothing less than a ten inch beard is "shootable". Stop it now!

Let's leave turkey hunting as it is meant to be, pure and simple, for the love of the hunt, not for the bragging rights that come along with trophy hunting!


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

BP is right on all accounts!!!! Back where I come from we absolutely clobber the birds, a lot more hunters and hunting pressure concentrated on a lot less public ground, even then there’s never a shortage of mature Toms. And we have a 2 or 3 (depends on the county limit. :shock: 


Besides even these retarded Utah turkeys are more than a match for most of the would-be hunters that will take the field. :lol:


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Now don't get me wrong...I'm not a turkey hunter...but I did make a trip out to Missouri a few years back and bagged a 10 in bearded guy with my muzzy shotgun. My buddy owns some land out there and the state gives him 6 free tags. He can fill them himself, or give them to friends. I never saw so many turkeys in my life as when I was on that hunt. Those guys HAMMER those birds every year. And it doesn't seem to make any dent in the population. So, Utah's birds should wise up over the years and become a bit harder to bag, but other than that I don't see a problem hunting them OTC.


----------



## GRIFF (Sep 22, 2007)

I called the Springville DWR office they said they had sold around 8,000 tags.

Later,
Griff


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

> Pro you always like to agree with the DWR's view on things don't you, with things such as this "The Monroe deer herd isn't struggling enough for us to give up any money, it's just struggling enough to turn what once was a 9 day hunt into a 5 day hunt now to a 3 day hunt and maybe next year a Saturday morning shootout....but even when there is only one buck left on the mountain there's no cause for alarm, that one buck will fill a pretty $35 tag....."


I love how 1-I cherry picks and doesn't have much to back up his statements on here. Yep ol Pro just kisses the DWR butt all time doesn't he. It's not like he's gone right in their face recently lobbying for changes in elk permit numbers, or help organize a movement to create more hunting opportunity in this state or anything, right 1-I. That recent spot on the radio where he went head to head with the current elk plan was just butt kissing....lol

But you know better don'tcha. Cause you talked to Jerry at the hillbilly bar and he told ya that the one tom on Monroe got shot in the eye, but only after he wounded 3 more with is bow, right? You kill me man. And the idea that you know every turkey on the mountain, especially this time of year when they move all over the place is a pretty bold statement.

I'm still waiting for the day when you bring something factual to the table other than your usual heresay, conjecture, and rainman ramblings about the monroe.

As usual, you want to take away hunting opportunity statewide, because you believe the monroe is the measurement tool for the whole freakin state, right? Ladies and gentleman, hunting season has been closed for 2010, we apologize for the inconvenience, but if 1-I can't kill something on the Monroe, it must be because the whole state is devoid of wildlife.

1-I, you're name fits you perfectly. Problem is the one eye is brown and it's sandwiched between 2 cheeks.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

> Let's leave turkey hunting as it is meant to be, pure and simple, for the love of the hunt, not for the bragging rights that come along with trophy hunting!


This however, is the single wisest thing i've read on this board in months. I know we bump heads once in a while BP, but god bless you for having such a great outlook on this subject.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> I love how 1-I cherry picks and doesn't have much to back up his statements on here. Yep ol Pro just kisses the DWR butt all time doesn't he. It's not like he's gone right in their face recently lobbying for changes in elk permit numbers, or help organize a movement to create more hunting opportunity in this state or anything, right 1-I. That recent spot on the radio where he went head to head with the current elk plan was just butt kissing....lol


I think Anis would tend to disagree with 1-I on this. Thanks WasatchOutdoors, for pointing out just a few of the MANY issues I have locked horns with the DWR over. Good comedy right there from Mr Stink Eye, never let him be accused of letting facts get in the way of his theories. *\-\*


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

Ya, and I loved watching 4 trucks stop within the first 10 minutes 2 jakes and 2 toms walked out in a field tonight. May 3rd should be a great day when there all flinging bullets at the few that exist.


----------



## utduckguy (Dec 30, 2009)

It is called HUNTING not killing! Those who fill entitled to having the woods mostly to themselves either need to draw a LE early season permit, hunt on private land, or stay home. Hunters are being given a GREAT hunting opportunity with this hunt being OTC. The turkey population will continue to thrive, so the ONLY reason to limit hunters during the month of May is SELFISHNESS on the part of 'hunters' who feel they are entitled to something that belongs to ALL of us. 

Pro,
Where did I say in my post that I go out to just kill somthing or wanting the woods to myself?Also how can you accuse me of being selfish for my views on this subject??.You dont know me so stop with your assumtions.OTC tags was purely about money nothing more.When I was on my way down to my hunt last year (late season) I ran into a DWR biologist and chated about turkey populations in the state and the region I was hunting.From his remarks populations have been on a downward trend for the last few years.The problem I see about OTC is you will get to many hunters out in the field and not enough birds,grantit the success rate is low anyway which one could argue due to a low population.My view is they should have left it to a draw and limited hunters to make it a better hunt overall for everyone.BTW I did put in for the early draw this year and I didnt bit&* about not drawing out,oh well theres always next year.I would rather have a quality hunt and wait my turn then go out and deal with alot of guys who don't give a crap and are out there to just kill.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

> However, it will most definitely hurt the quality of the toms hunters bag. Sure we can shoot the chit out of the toms and not hurt the overall population of turkeys but overtime we will see fewer and fewer 10+ inch beards and have to be content with filling our tag with a jake every year.


I've only eaten three wild turkeys, so I'm no expert. I'll say this: my dad put down a huge Tom with a 9 inch beard two years ago and it was the boniest thing ever. You could hardly get any meat and what we could eat was tough like rubber. I ate a Jake last year that was tender, juicy, and delicious! Give me a younger bird anytime. :\Ou:


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> May 3rd should be a great day when there all flinging bullets at the few that exist.


I hate to state the obvious but if they are flinging bullets something is wrong, you use shotguns to hunt turkeys and those fire pellets. :shock:

I see you having trouble getting the facts straight yet again.  :lol:


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

You don't call shotgun shells bullets?


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

I have finally decided I might agree on this issue for a while. I don't think the success rate will be very good, and I have doubts all toms/jakes around my area will be killed so yea I am going to finally agree to some extent that overall this probably won't hurt as much as it might look like it could. On the bright side maybe this hunting of them will make these turkeys that aren't very bright learn about being hunted so they are smarter birds. I would just liked to have seen the DWR hold off one more year on the General Season but its here I guess.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Only four more days! I'll be down in 1-i's back yard to kill the last gobbler on the Monroe unit. :twisted: 

What was the bet we had 1-i? If I kill one you owe me a steak dinner, and if I don't you get my shotgun, right... So, what's the best steak joint down there?


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

#1DEER 1-I said:


> You don't call shotgun shells bullets?


Nope, they are called shells.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually, I kind of like "flinging bullets ", it has a manly ring to it. Not quite up to the manly "blastin-away" or "shootin the sh*t out of" or even "Hammerin the crap out of"(a Utah County favorite), but still, it has that good manly twang.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Or my personal favorite, "Huckin Lead at em"...


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

If you shoot a blackpowder shotgun you can throw whatever you want to at em. Rocks, bullets, salt, bb's, 50 cal roundballs...there isn't much of a limit as long as you can get it down the barrel.


----------

